Ask HN: What legal advice do you wish you knew when you first started? - k4ch0w
======
brudgers
Client selection and client management matter far more than bullet proof
contracts. They are also much much harder.

Good luck.

~~~
muzani
The bad ones are also better at manipulating the contracts.

------
Peroni
Advice I wish I knew when I first went freelancing in the UK:

Professional indemnity and public liability insurance is inexpensive, can save
you an absolute fortune and there's never a good excuse for not having it.

I've been using With Jack for a while now and they are outstanding -
[https://withjack.co.uk/](https://withjack.co.uk/)

------
syllogism
You can't outsource understanding how the law works. You should get a lawyer
to draft your agreements, but you need to tell them what you want those
agreements to say. The lawyer will explain some of the considerations to you,
but at the end of the day, you have to make the decisions --- which means you
need to understand things.

------
lastofus
Get a partnership agreement written by an actual lawyer. The few hundred spent
up front can save you tens of thousands in the long run, and can keep
partnership expectations in check from day one.

------
mchannon
No deal is too good to walk away from.

